# A minha primeira Estacao meteorologica !!!



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Abr 2008 às 16:26)

Hoje deu me na cabeça o que a muito ja queria, comprar uma estação meteorologica desktop ... la fui directo a worten e comprei a Oregon Scientific RAR381... não sei,se e razoavel mas tambem para o que me custou ..xD mas acho que pra comecar e muito bom.





Agora so falta a montagem.. aceito sugestões o esferovite azul que veem na imagem, e esferovite termico .. 

Cumps pessoal


----------



## rbsmr (3 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Hoje deu me na cabeça o que a muito ja queria, comprar uma estação meteorologica desktop ... la fui directo a worten e comprei a Oregon Scientific RAR381... não sei,se e razoavel mas tambem para o que me custou ..xD mas acho que pra comecar e muito bom.



E eu tenho uma comprada no LIDL. Pelo menos vai dando para o gasto! O que é preciso é ter!
Quanto à montagem não te posso dar dicas! Por isso vou estar atento a este tópico para aprender alguma coisa!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

Eu antes de comprar esta utilizei uma igual a essa... e ainda a tenho funcional... da parte de trás do predio... mas não está protegida por isso ja não a uso como referencia...

E bastante boa para começar


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Abr 2008 às 17:45)

Fixe... ja lhe fiz o abrigo agr e so mete la colada ao tecto da minha janela da cave . xD aquele esferovite n aquece por nada ... e termico ... agr vou ver se as temps ficam correctas ou nao ... por enquanto quando o pus la fora dava me temp de 24,5 C as 16h25.
E dentro de casa dava me 22,7 C.


----------

